

Lessons Learnt about Communicating with Customers - adii
http://www.woothemes.com/2011/09/a-lesson-learnt-in-communication/

======
egiva
A security exploit is a common danger when you build a platform that other
people and/or companies depend on. The author correctly points out that "we
should not have worried about scaring our users and we should’ve probably
created a state of panic".

Better said, you need to probably create a "state or urgency" for your users,
customers and clients and that is much harder said than done. Anyhow, crises
like this company's 3rd-party software exploit are more common nowadays than
ever, so you should probably write up a good communication "action plan"
before disaster strikes. That way you have something to pull out and adapt
quickly to hit the ground running ... you can search Google for "Strategic
Action Plan", "communication action plan pr" etc.

Several Resources for making your own plan:
<http://www3.niu.edu/newsplace/crisis.html>

[http://www.instituteforpr.org/topics/crisis-management-
and-c...](http://www.instituteforpr.org/topics/crisis-management-and-
communications/)

